# Trolling 7/31



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

(May) have an open seat for trolling 7/31. We DO NOT bottom fish. We troll and will cast and jig for Tuna. I only take two anglers. (May) have an opening for one. By the time we split everything it is $150. PM if interested.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a good opportunity. Where are you planning on running?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

And what about deep dropping? Does that count as bottom fishing?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Crickets?


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

What kind of range are we talking?


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Looking at your chart, I thought we'd put in at Shoreline and run to Cuba, then troll to Cancun, so on the way in to the Pass, we'd have that southerly wind at our backs, lol.

Snap, I couldn't tell you were we are going. As you probably know, it is too early to tell. Especially with all the wind shifts underway. I'll make that call Wednesday night after looking at Hiltons. I have no deep drop numbers and our sonar bottoms at 600ft. So, no bottom fishing. We work the Edge, Nipple, 131, Elbow, Spur, Dumping Grounds and Steps dependng on where things look right. I won't be one to take you to Lloyd's Ridge, lol.


----------



## SnapperSlapper (Feb 13, 2009)

Just asking, cause it looks like decent water is a looonnnng ways out. Grouper is open.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

C'mon guys. I only take two Anglers and may have an opening for one.

If you are a Duo who wants to go, pm me as well and I will see what I can do.


----------



## seashaker (Mar 6, 2009)

send pm w/ cell #. not sure it went through.


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Full ride. Looking forward to fishing with Marty!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I'll be home 21 August for 14 days, keep me in mind if you plan a trip in this time frame. I'll be ready anytime.


----------

